

A Beginner's Guide: How to Rent Your Ideas to Fortune 500 Companies (Plus: Video) - makimaki
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/11/26/a-beginners-guide-how-to-rent-your-ideas-to-fortune-500-companies-plus-video/

======
qaexl
You know, I was wondering how to apply Paul Graham's essays to non web-related
products ...

